# Gray lesion?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

One of my cobalts seems to have developed a gray bump on the side of her chin. It's raised, and looks like a wart, but it's gray and puffy looking. Sort of like a giant zit. I'm wondering if it might be an infection of some kind? Maybe fungal? Don't ask to take a picture, because I seem to have misplaced my digital camera. :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

That souds like a wound that is healing, I had a pair if tincs that had similar colors. Probably got bit by the food items. Best course is to treat with antibiotic ointment or you could contact Frye for some meds.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sounds similar to a problem I had many years ago with Mycobacteria (I'm unsure of the correct spelling). As I remember there was no cure and I was told to kill the frog to prevent it from spreading to other frogs in my collection. I think I have a picture at home and if I can find it I'll post it this evening.

But in any case I'm recommend you take it to a vet. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I plan on taking her to a herp vet on my next day off. She behaves normally in every way, eats fine, poops fine, is active as all get out. I'm getting a new camera tomorrow, so I'll take a picture and post it. Right now she is in quarantine with the male that was shipped with her. He doesn't have the problem at all, but I'll remove him to another container just in case.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are the pics:

In this one you can see the profile of the bump, and also how uneven her back looks.










Here is a bit closer:










Close up profile:










Close up straight on:










Some of you may not be able to see these pics, due to my changing of web hosting companies. If not, I will be glad to email them to anyone that PMs me their email address.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

It's hard to tell, but I think it might be the problem I outlined above. Compare with this picture and look at the back front foot. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, good news from the vet today. I took her in to the Bird & Exotic Clinic of Seattle, and the vet examined her and did a skin scraping of the gray lesion on her chin. The lesion definitely isn't bacterial or fungal, and there were no parasites so it wasn't a cyst. Her deformaties such as her chin, the crooked bumps on her back, and the lump on her leg are all hard, so the vet thinks that all of them are due to old, healed fractures. Apparently she was dropped or something, and had a broken leg, hip, and jaw. She was really bad at the vet's, though. She kept trying to hop out of the vet's hand as she was being examined, and she actually fell to the floor twice. Now we know how she got those injuries. She did manage to land safely both times, though. I'm just relieved that it's not an infection or tumors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2004)

IM glad it worked out for you, these things can be tricky but you got a great resource here at your disposal.. Dendroboard.!!!! Best wishes.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks. She won't win any beauty contests, but she sure is a fighter. :wink:


----------

